# It looks like the $600/week FREE CHEESE is to get extended!



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

It’s not extended yet. They are not anywhere near ready to vote on it yet. Plus they are going on break for about 2 weeks. They won’t be back till I think July 17th and the $600 ends July 25th. They are usually not to fast so we’ll just have to see what happens.

It technically ends July 31st which is a Friday but most unemployment weeks end on Saturday or Sunday, so that $600 for that week won’t be paid because it’s not a full week.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


>


Of course, they're going to extend it. We just had a spike in cases all over the country. I got a text yesterday telling me to stay home. And there is nothing wrong with government cheese. It melts just like store-bought cheese.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'll believe it when I see it in my checking account.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Let us see, we the people still have to pay for

- Iraq war
- 2009 bailout
- Obamacare
- Free prescription drugs
- Trump tax cut
- Coronavirus pandemic

It is like we have an unlimited credit card which is now over $26,000,000,000,000 (TRILLION). http://www.usdebtclock.org
So each taxpayer now owes the government $211,000 in order to pay off the debt. But no worries...we have lowered the interest rates to ZERO!!!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

There has been no change. Senate GOP still a no go n not budging.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Yeah....I don't know what "news source" this is, but Congressional Republicans were not happy about the $600/week PUA back when America was actually shut down. They passed it because they needed to calm the fears of a New Great Depression emerging. Now that America has declared (falsely) a victory over COVID-19, there's no way I see Mitch McConnell agreeing to extend these over-the-top benefits any longer.

There's going to be another stimulus -- probably another $1,200 check -- coming before the election. It won't be nearly enough. People without jobs and without savings are going to be tossed out into the streets, just in time for the chilly fall weather.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


>


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> Let us see, we the people still have to pay for
> 
> - Iraq war
> - 2009 bailout
> ...


Uh, the interest on anything at a 0% interest rate is $0 ...

And since the USA is completely self-sufficient - or could get to that place if foreigners started charging too much - so the currency exchange rate has no effect aside from that on American tourists.



SHalester said:


> There has been no change. Senate GOP still a no go n not budging.


You seem to not take into account that the man in the White House couldn't care less about deficit spending, and the only thing on his mind is a quick recovery so that he could win re-election. Plus, the Repubs want COVID indemnification for their corporate masters.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> Uh, the interest on anything at a 0% interest rate is $0 ...
> 
> And since the USA is completely self-sufficient - or could get to that place if foreigners started charging too much - so the currency exchange rate has no effect aside from that on American tourists.
> 
> ...


Are you originally from a country outside the US?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> so the currency exchange rate has no effect aside from that on American tourists.


I'm afraid that's not how it works.
Might want to check this out...


_Changes in exchange rates may not seem to affect most people in their everyday lives, but indirect effects are more widespread than many realize._
_When exchange rates change, the prices of imported goods will change in value, including domestic products that rely on imported parts and raw materials._
_Exchange rates also impact investment performance, interest rates and inflation - and can even extend to influence the job market and real estate sector._
https://www.investopedia.com/articles/forex/053115/understand-indirect-effects-exchange-rates.asp


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> You seem to not take into account that the man in the White House couldn't care less about deficit spending,


nope, wrong. I take into account what is reported. Senate has not budged from their intial reaction to extending PUA benefits. A few things were floated, they all died. There is no bill in process (in the senate) as of this writing. GOP says no, that's it.

Really, my efforts would be in the 'hero pay'; that would be cheese I could enjoy.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


>


&#128078;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

If the Republicans allowed passage of the Cares Act as a means to keep the natives from getting restless, i.e. prevent mass riots, than they may be thinking twice about another round of payouts.

In all seriousness, the spike in cases from reopening, especially during this warmer weather, does not bode well for an economic recovery. Stimulus or no stimulus. On the other hand we can't shut down again. I don't think a full blown lockdown will be tolerated. If so we may get the following:

• Economic activity may continue to rise
• Infections rates will go to record high
• The susceptible will be forced to keep sheltering, take extreme precautions, or suffer
• Hospitals will get over stressed from the inflow (already reported in some states)

Was it all worth it then? Shutting down the economy in the first place? Well, remember the early mantra: *Flatten the curve*. If medical institutions have been able to shore themselves better in the intervening months for an onslaught of C19 hospitalizations, then yes, perhaps. Otherwise.....

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/27/us-...han-45000-as-states-roll-back-reopenings.html


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> Uh, the interest on anything at a 0% interest rate is $0 ...
> 
> And since the USA is completely self-sufficient - or could get to that place if foreigners started charging too much - so the currency exchange rate has no effect aside from that on American tourists.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree. Trump is more concerned about re-election. Trump said as we all know "Slow the testing down, please". That's not helping with the issue that we are all dealing with. Americans deserve more answers than what we are being told.
Arizona Governor Ducey (Republican) keeps the state going as if nothing is happening! There have been violations sent out to several bars, but according to him, their liquor license will be in danger as he stated after lockdown. But bars/clubs also served chips (loophole).
People in bars/clubs beyond, like a typical party night 
Ducey lies to us in Arizona. Because he owns Coldstone Creamery. He wants his own business to make $$.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

12345678 said:


> It's not extended yet. They are not anywhere near ready to vote on it yet. Plus they are going on break for about 2 weeks. They won't be back till I think July 17th and the $600 ends July 25th. They are usually not to fast so we'll just have to see what happens.
> 
> It technically ends July 31st which is a Friday but most unemployment weeks end on Saturday or Sunday, so that $600 for that week won't be paid because it's not a full week.


it ends July 26


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No one wants to acknowledge this but inflation is already creeping up. 

They call it temporary Covid pricing but I dont think the cost of goods will return to pre-covid levels.

The cost of food, medical supplies, toiletries, and all manner of things are already 10-30% higher with no end in sight.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

It's presidential voting time.
Donny T needs all the votes he can get. 
He already thinks the black community is dumb as rocks and they believe the money is actually from him and will vote for him in return. 

He already lost the Asian community by calling the Coronavirus the Kung Fu Virus.

We're getting another stimulus and PUA so the Republicant's can try and keep the House.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Republicans will certainly lose control of the senate if they are not helpful in sustaining people’s basic needs at this point in time.

Unemployment will spike as California, Texas, and Florida begin to spike with CV19.

Take the FPUC ($600.00) away, see what happens come November. It will be game over for Republicans.

Think people were rioting out of control when getting this extra $$$$...? Can’t wait to see the riots after it has been taken away...


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Iann said:


> It's presidential voting time.
> Donny T needs all the votes he can get.
> He already thinks the black community is dumb as rocks and they believe the money is actually from him and will vote for him in return.
> 
> ...


As to your first point, they might be. The black community has voted D for the past 70 years and then scratch their heads when their neighborhoods look worse today than they did in 1990. Keep doing the same thing and expect different results.

As to your second point, the Asian vote is already Democrat. Considering Asians by and large are a two parent household, impress upon their children hard work and education, I have no idea why they skew D. Many inner-city Asians face racism from, you guessed it, blacks.

The correct pluralization of "Republicants" would be without the apostrophe. You aren't overly bright, are you?


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> As to your first point, they might be. The black community has voted D for the past 70 years and then scratch their heads when their neighborhoods look worse today than they did in 1990. Keep doing the same thing and expect different results.


Many of us vote for Democrats because we aren't welcome on the other side. The Democrats wouldn't side (openly) with racists, but the Republicans always find it difficult to renounce them. Don't scratch YOUR head wondering why the party that vilified Colin Kaepernick doesn't get the black vote. Or that they are still having difficulty understanding the whole Black Lives Matter movement. Republicans are worse than the Democrats because at least we have a seat at the table with Democrats. Republicans only want us to clean up the table afterward.

And while many of us have voted Democrat for the past 70 years, most of the issues that plague our neighborhoods are systemic and can't be corrected by one party or one group of people.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Iann said:


> We're getting another stimulus and PUA so the Republicant's can try and keep the House.


The House of Representatives?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Many of us vote for Democrats because we aren't welcome on the other side. The Democrats wouldn't side (openly) with racists, but the Republicans always find it difficult to renounce them. Don't scratch YOUR head wondering why the party that vilified Colin Kaepernick doesn't get the black vote. Or that they are still having difficulty understanding the whole Black Lives Matter movement. Republicans are worse than the Democrats because at least we have a seat at the table with Democrats. Republicans only want us to clean up the table afterward.
> 
> And while many of us have voted Democrat for the past 70 years, most of the issues that plague our neighborhoods are systemic and can't be corrected by one party or one group of people.


To your second point, bullshit. Most of the issues that plague your neighborhoods are due to a failure of leadership to tackle the issues that plague your neighborhoods. There is no introspection in the black community; instead of taking an approach as to how "we" can fix it, it's always "they" did this to us.

Gee, why would anyone have a problem with BLM or Colin K? "What do we want? DEAD COPS! When do we want them? NOW!"

BLM is a Marxist org that props up the likes of Joanne Chesimard as a hero. They are an arm of the radical left. No thanks.

Kap wore socks depicting police as pigs. He's worn shirts with Fidel Castro and Che Guevara. He's a multi-millionaire complaining about oppression. The guy is a tool.

Malcom X said it best when discussing how blacks elevate dancers or trumpet players as leaders. "These aren't leaders. These are puppets and clowns that have been set up over the black community by the white community and made celebrities".

No thanks.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> BLM is a Marxist org that props up the likes of Joanne Chesimard as a hero. They are an arm of the radical left. No thanks.


Hijacked years ago by the Radical Left. Black Lives Matter? It should be renamed Red Lives Matter, because that's what it represents now.



whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> And while many of us have voted Democrat for the past 70 years, most of the issues that plague our neighborhoods are systemic and can't be corrected by one party or one group of people.


Nobody can give you freedom.

Nobody can give you equality or justice or anything.

If you're a man, you take it.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Think people were rioting out of control when getting this extra $$$$...? Can't wait to see the riots after it has been taken away...


You can't wait to see more riots?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> The House of Representatives?
> View attachment 479660


White House


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

I hope they don’t extend so I’d have some competition out here


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> He's a multi-millionaire complaining about oppression. The guy is a tool.


I suppose if you were a multi-millionaire, you'd just sit back and let unarmed people minding their own business get killed for no reason whatsoever.

Hell, you're NOT a multi-millionaire, and you're ALREADY doing that.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Are you originally from a country outside the US?


I am a USA citizen officially residing in the USA, although I spend a lot of time traveling abroad.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I think Kung-Flu is actually pretty original and not at all racist. If I were Asian I’d be laughing my balls off.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

IRME4EVER said:


> Ducey lies to us in Arizona. Because he owns Coldstone Creamery. He wants his own business to make $$.


AFAIK he no longer owns Cold Stone.

BECAUSE he used to run that business, he can relate to running a business, and would understand government restrictions impeding business and therefore impeding providing jobs to employees

He is trying to appease both sides, which causes neither side of the lockdown vs stay-open argument to be happy


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


>


I heard they were only going to extend it with 200 or 300 max. If they do at all


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

tmart said:


> I heard they were only going to extend it with 200 or 300 max. If they do at all


Absurd! My millennial ass demands $600 daily!!! This is America!!!!!


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> To your second point, bullshit. Most of the issues that plague your neighborhoods are due to a failure of leadership to tackle the issues that plague your neighborhoods. There is no introspection in the black community; instead of taking an approach as to how "we" can fix it, it's always "they" did this to us.
> 
> Gee, why would anyone have a problem with BLM or Colin K? "What do we want? DEAD COPS! When do we want them? NOW!"
> 
> ...


Introspection does occur in the black community. However when that happens a crab in a bucket mentality manifests and you are insulted for not drinking the kool-aid. There is a reason black people with any kind of work ethic and intelligence leave the dem ran ghettos and hoods ASAP. The hood is rife with victim mentality and personal responsibility is hardly mentioned. Naturally they will stay poor and ignorant in a vicious cycle. Which is right were white liberals want black people to stay, or else they might become stable members of society and abandon them like they did in years past.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

BunnyK said:


> Introspection does occur in the black community. However when that happens a crab in a bucket mentality manifests and you are insulted for not drinking the kool-aid. There is a reason black people with any kind of work ethic and intelligence leave the dem ran ghettos and hoods ASAP. The hood is rife with victim mentality and personal responsibility is hardly mentioned. Naturally they will stay poor and ignorant in a vicious cycle. Which is right were white liberals want black people to stay, or else they might become stable members of society and abandon them like they did in years past.


Ice-T of all people told Blacks to move out if they wanted to survive and succeed...THIRTY YEARS AGO!

Escape from the killing fields. (The killing fields aren't run by Republicans.)

Fun Fact: Ice-T doesn't live in Crenshaw any more.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> I think Kung-Flu is actually pretty original and not at all racist. If I were Asian I'd be laughing my balls off.


I think it's stupid but &#129335;&#127995;‍♀.

Asians wouldn't be laughing because comedy (or a lame attempt @ comedy) isn't really in wheelhouse given the whole STEM expectation and all.

didn't think much of the bat take out tee shirt that got that Lululemon employee fired either but I think because by now there's enough enraged white pple on our behalf that in a blink of an eye that lululemon dude got fired. &#129335;&#127995;‍♀&#129335;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


>


Damn !

And i Worked OVERTIME the Whole Time !


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Man is a social animal and take the social away from him, starts thinking like animals.

Scammers will now see an extra 600 a week, and they will be like, "I want Corona to stay, I like the free 600 and unemployment What can I do so that it never goes away?". 

This will be a never ending unless everyone gets the 600 to stay at home for 6 weeks with a curfew and be done with it. No free cheese after August, save what you can.

Burn those who die at home in that 6 weeks, sanitize streets and cities like South Korea did.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Looking on the Bright Side of COVID-19

1.) The virus didn't originate in the U. S.
Imagine if it did. The U. S. would be charged with crimes against humanity. We would be paying trillions of dollars in compensation for killing a half-million (and rising) people. Workers at the company responsible for the virus leak and public officials who allowed our citizens to travel abroad would be in jail charged with mass murder. Every one in the world and half of the U. S. citizens would believe Trump did it on purpose. People all over the world would be shamed for calling it the Yankee Flu. NOT!

2.) It happened during a presidential election year.
By September both parties will be in a bidding war to see which can get credit for sending us money. Fear not people. Regardless of the long term economic consequences, by October we will be getting FREE MONEY. A lot of it.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> Let us see, we the people still have to pay for
> 
> - Iraq war
> - 2009 bailout
> ...


What happens if a comet hits Earth?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

12345678 said:


> It's not extended yet. They are not anywhere near ready to vote on it yet. Plus they are going on break for about 2 weeks. They won't be back till I think July 17th and the $600 ends July 25th. They are usually not to fast so we'll just have to see what happens.
> 
> It technically ends July 31st which is a Friday but most unemployment weeks end on Saturday or Sunday, so that $600 for that week won't be paid because it's not a full week.


Congress returns on Monday July 20th. If the same Governors who shut down the country last time, do it again between now and July 20th, the $600 will be extended. (Those governors were NY/MI/IL/CA. Those states control 74% of U.S. Commerce)


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> Congress returns on Monday July 20th. If the same Governors who shut down the country last time, do it again between now and July 20th, the $600 will be extended. (Those governors were NY/MI/IL/CA. Those states control 74% of U.S. Commerce)


Yes, you'll get your $600, but only if you agree to kneel for the national anthem.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

If they give us more money it's because they are old and afraid of catching COVID. Also they want to prevent a run on Uber/Lyft/Doordash that would crater prices and app-based services generally. So far things are going smoothly: those who are working are making more than those who aren't, but nobody (well, not many) are out on the street.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Hijacked years ago by the Radical Left. Black Lives Matter? It should be renamed Red Lives Matter, because that's what it represents now.
> 
> 
> Nobody can give you freedom.
> ...


LOL!!! The white people in this country would twist themselves into 30 knots if large numbers of black people tried to TAKE their freedom. LOL. We can't even take a knee in silence without y'all clutching your pearls. And sorry if I decline the Ice-T get rich quick scheme of making money by pimping women.

It's so refreshing to see all the white people telling us black people how we should vote, live, and rise up. That was sarcasm in case some of y'all don't get it. Because most of you seem tone-deaf. It's always funny (sarcasm) that the right says we shouldn't listen to the whites on the left while telling us we should listen to them. Bye!!!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> LOL!!! The white people in this country would twist themselves into 30 knots if large numbers of black people tried to TAKE their freedom. LOL. We can't even take a knee in silence without y'all clutching your pearls. And sorry if I decline the Ice-T get rich quick scheme of making money by pimping women.
> 
> It's so refreshing to see all the white people telling us black people how we should vote, live, and rise up. That was sarcasm in case some of y'all don't get it. Because most of you seem tone-deaf. It's always funny (sarcasm) that the right says we shouldn't listen to the whites on the left while telling us we should listen to them. Bye!!!


Bye!!!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> LOL!!! The white people in this country would twist themselves into 30 knots if large numbers of black people tried to TAKE their freedom. LOL. We can't even take a knee in silence without y'all clutching your pearls. And sorry if I decline the Ice-T get rich quick scheme of making money by pimping women.
> 
> It's so refreshing to see all the white people telling us black people how we should vote, live, and rise up. That was sarcasm in case some of y'all don't get it. Because most of you seem tone-deaf. It's always funny (sarcasm) that the right says we shouldn't listen to the whites on the left while telling us we should listen to them. Bye!!!


I'm not telling you to listen to me.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'm not telling you to listen to me.
> View attachment 480574


He was a compelling man .. some of his plans could possibly work, and some will fail. In baseball you hit .300 ,you are considered great.:smiles:


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> Let us see, we the people still have to pay for
> 
> - Iraq war
> - 2009 bailout
> ...


MMT much?



Valar Dohaeris said:


> As to your first point, they might be. The black community has voted D for the past 70 years and then scratch their heads when their neighborhoods look worse today than they did in 1990. Keep doing the same thing and expect different results.
> 
> As to your second point, the Asian vote is already Democrat. Considering Asians by and large are a two parent household, impress upon their children hard work and education, I have no idea why they skew D. Many inner-city Asians face racism from, you guessed it, blacks.
> 
> The correct pluralization of "Republicants" would be without the apostrophe. You aren't overly bright, are you?


Are you slow?



Valar Dohaeris said:


> To your second point, bullshit. Most of the issues that plague your neighborhoods are due to a failure of leadership to tackle the issues that plague your neighborhoods. There is no introspection in the black community; instead of taking an approach as to how "we" can fix it, it's always "they" did this to us.
> 
> Gee, why would anyone have a problem with BLM or Colin K? "What do we want? DEAD COPS! When do we want them? NOW!"
> 
> ...


You think you're sticking gaslighting and misconstruing basic facts? Stop quoting malcolm x. He would have shot your ass.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Ylinks said:


> Looking on the Bright Side of COVID-19
> 
> 1.) The virus didn't originate in the U. S.
> Imagine if it did. The U. S. would be charged with crimes against humanity. We would be paying trillions of dollars in compensation for killing a half-million (and rising) people. Workers at the company responsible for the virus leak and public officials who allowed our citizens to travel abroad would be in jail charged with mass murder. Every one in the world and half of the U. S. citizens would believe Trump did it on purpose. People all over the world would be shamed for calling it the Yankee Flu. NOT!
> ...


Isn't the timing a little too perfect? &#129300;


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> To your second point, bullshit. Most of the issues that plague your neighborhoods are due to a failure of leadership to tackle the issues that plague your neighborhoods. There is no introspection in the black community; instead of taking an approach as to how "we" can fix it, it's always "they" did this to us.
> ⁰
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, white liberals want to keep black people down, that's why they do what they can to pass programs to educate them and get them healthcare. What kind of alternate fact reality do you live in? Republicans routinely deny them housing and jobs and you expect them to suddenly come up with prosperity in hand?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> *It looks like the $600/week FREE CHEESE is to get extended!*


That's why NASA is working on new moon missions, to go there and bring back cheese.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Stop quoting malcolm x. He would have shot your ass.


Sorry, could you repeat that?


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> LOL!!! The white people in this country would twist themselves into 30 knots if large numbers of black people tried to TAKE their freedom. LOL. We can't even take a knee in silence without y'all clutching your pearls. And sorry if I decline the Ice-T get rich quick scheme of making money by pimping women.
> 
> It's so refreshing to see all the white people telling us black people how we should vote, live, and rise up. That was sarcasm in case some of y'all don't get it. Because most of you seem tone-deaf. It's always funny (sarcasm) that the right says we shouldn't listen to the whites on the left while telling us we should listen to them. Bye!!!


I say black people should own their own problems before crying to others. Will you?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

BunnyK said:


> I say black people should own their own problems before crying to others. Will you?


Few weeks back , Kareem Abdul Jabbar was talking about injustice, then his son went and stabbed his neighbor.:smiles: Checkmate.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

tcaud said:


> Also they want to prevent a run on Uber/Lyft/Doordash that would crater prices and app-based services generally.


I'm not sure what this means. If you think that anything to do with Uber/Lyft/Doordash has any bearing on extending PUA, I would certainly suggest otherwise.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Many of us vote for Democrats because we aren't welcome on the other side. The Democrats wouldn't side (openly) with racists, but the Republicans always find it difficult to renounce them. Don't scratch YOUR head wondering why the party that vilified Colin Kaepernick doesn't get the black vote. Or that they are still having difficulty understanding the whole Black Lives Matter movement. Republicans are worse than the Democrats because at least we have a seat at the table with Democrats. Republicans only want us to clean up the table afterward.
> 
> And while many of us have voted Democrat for the past 70 years, most of the issues that plague our neighborhoods are systemic and can't be corrected by one party or one group of people.


You might have a seat.... But they don't give two F's what you have to say... Get a grip your nothing but a bargaining chip to the Democrats..

Their history of how they treated minorities is a total fail.... And yet you idiots keep voting for them...

You deserve what you get....



whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> LOL!!! The white people in this country would twist themselves into 30 knots if large numbers of black people tried to TAKE their freedom. LOL. We can't even take a knee in silence without y'all clutching your pearls. And sorry if I decline the Ice-T get rich quick scheme of making money by pimping women.
> 
> It's so refreshing to see all the white people telling us black people how we should vote, live, and rise up. That was sarcasm in case some of y'all don't get it. Because most of you seem tone-deaf. It's always funny (sarcasm) that the right says we shouldn't listen to the whites on the left while telling us we should listen to them. Bye!!!


It's cute how you can go on blast on whites, but If I took the time to blast blacks for the continued ignorance you live in I'd be painted a racist. I say your racist and need to get over yourself. I'm not bending a knee to you or any other Black person... F that stand up and make something of yourself and stop blaming the white man..... Idiots


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

DelaJoe said:


> It is like we have an unlimited credit card which is now over $26,000,000,000,000 (TRILLION). http://www.usdebtclock.org
> So each taxpayer now owes the government $211,000 in order to pay off the debt. But no worries...we have lowered the interest rates to ZERO!!!!


Tax payers pay their taxes to the government in order for the government to pay back the Federal Reserve Bank.
If only the Congress had the cojones to can the Federal Reserve Bank and print the US currency!!! - then this would be a moot point.

Have you ever wondered where does the interest percentage you pay on credit cards, cars, homes - anything with interest - come from? Ever heard of LIBOR? London Inter Banks Offer Rate. That's right. The interest the whole world pays is up to the Bank Of England - set up differently in each country. They own the Federal Reserve Bank in the US and ALL Central Banks around the world. They are private bankers. Nothing "Federal" about them. They print money out of thin air and LOAN it to the governments around the world. WITH interest. (that's why you see that they now lowered the interest to zero - not the government, but the FEDs as they are called - temporary change because of the pandemic, they will still make their money).

So back to my point - if the US Congress decided to abolish the Federal Reserve Bank and print the US currency (which is granted to the Congress by the Constitution) - we would have NO interest to pay on the money printed and NO DEBT! The money would be printed in just the right amount to suffice the needs of the US economy at any particular time, pandemic or prosper/bad times within the economy cycle.
And there would be no more cry that we are burdening our descendants and future generations with the "DEBT" we created.

Google The Money Masters - hopefully you'll learn something. Something which all americans should.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> make something of yourself and stop blaming the white man


Whom ever you're talking to is likely a rideshare driver just like you! Y'all in the same boat. Bet that irks you! You know being superior and all. Who do you blame?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Whom ever you're talking to is likely a rideshare driver just like you! Y'all in the same boat. Bet that irks you! You know being superior and all. Who do you blame?


Actually I owned my own business for 28 years which I sold for 7 figures and I do uber for fun, and I'm successful at that as well... So if you aren't maybe you need to figure it out.... So I assure you I worked my ass off to be successful and if more people did we would have a better world.

But hey thanks for your opinion even if it was wrong...


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> I owned my own business for 28 years


I'm guessing it wasn't a FUBU outlet...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm guessing it wasn't a FUBU outlet...


Nope because I wanted it to be successful. Anymore questions putz


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Nope because I wanted it to be successful. Anymore questions putz


Yeah, how do you live with yourself? It's clear you have so much hate inside you.

Might as well put me on ignore now. I plan to call you out each time you spit your bile. Calling me names won't make it stop.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Yeah, how do you live with yourself? It's clear you have so much hate inside you.
> 
> Might as well put me on ignore now. I plan to call you out each time you spit your bile. Calling me names won't make it stop.


You don't know me... I don't care to know you. How bout you worry about your life and I'll handle mine.

As for calling anyone out. Bring it. I'm filled with Hate.?.. Hahah you asked the question I answered... I ran a retail business and had enough sense to not focus on one race only and limit my market. The payoff? 28 years later I'm set for the rest of my life. You seem to find that to be hateful or racist and I'm sorry but that makes you an idiot and an obvious member of the whiney left who thinks the world owes you something... We dont! Get off your ass, work hard, and be successful... This is America that's how it works...
Lastly stop blaming everyone else except yourself for failure.

Beyond that. I got nothing for you.

Hate... That's cute.... Nice how that's always the go-to answer just like I said when we started going down this rabbit hole


----------



## CarlWinslow (Apr 10, 2018)

Sold his business for 7 figures and does Uber for “fun”.

The internet will always be hilarious.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

CarlWinslow said:


> Sold his business for 7 figures and does Uber for "fun".
> 
> The internet will always be hilarious.


Yeah 7 figures of pesos lolol


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> You might have a seat.... But they don't give two F's what you have to say... Get a grip your nothing but a bargaining chip to the Democrats..
> 
> Their history of how they treated minorities is a total fail.... And yet you idiots keep voting for them...
> 
> ...


The left does not want blacks to repel their victim narrative because they will lose leverage against them to secure their vote. All the bs about caring about blacks is a goddamn joke.

Just think what dems have actually done for blacks. If you wanna know look at Chicago crime stats. Lmao


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> I don't care to know you.


TLDR.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Actually I owned my own business for 28 years which I sold for 7 figures and I do uber for fun, and I'm successful at that as well... So if you aren't maybe you need to figure it out.... So I assure you I worked my ass off to be successful and if more people did we would have a better world.
> 
> But hey thanks for your opinion even if it was wrong...


This whole time I thought you were younger... now I think you may be older than me &#129315;&#128514;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CarlWinslow said:


> Sold his business for 7 figures and does Uber for "fun".


I worked for same company for over 31 years and retired from being an 'employee' 10 years early and I do Uber (not for fun) but for the schedule. A positive cash flow doesn't hurt either.

Yes, the internet is funny, aye?¿



SinTaxERROR said:


> This whole time I thought you were younger..


he is really old. Walker even, to get around...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

CarlWinslow said:


> Sold his business for 7 figures and does Uber for "fun".
> 
> The internet will always be hilarious.


Some people like social interaction and extra $$$. Ride share gives both at the same time. I do not see what the issue is here??


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I worked for same company for over 31 years and retired from being an 'employee' 10 years early and I do Uber (not for fun) but for the schedule. A positive cash flow doesn't hurt either.
> 
> Yes, the internet is funny, aye?¿
> 
> ...


I'm younger than you old man...49 to be exact until Aug 3rd anyway...

Some of us are a lot closer to early SS Retirement.... Ahem..


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> AFAIK he no longer owns Cold Stone.
> 
> BECAUSE he used to run that business, he can relate to running a business, and would understand government restrictions impeding business and therefore impeding providing jobs to employees
> 
> He is trying to appease both sides, which causes neither side of the lockdown vs stay-open argument to be happy


 Ducey is a joke!! He is telling law enforcement to educate rather than give tickets, to bars with overcapacity levels. We have all seen the photos/videos. A handful of bars were cited but not 1 lost liquor license was being in jeopardy, as he said that would be done back in May. When all hell broke loose of reopening. Many bars closed because of that fear of losing their license. 
Ducey is nothing more than a puppet, telling us in Arizona what we want to hear!!
As far as Uber goes, Governor Jan Brewer didn't want Uber in Arizona, here comes Ducey no doubt fat pockets of $ from Uber. He says ok. Let Uber work in AZ. 
Wake up!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uberguyken said:


> Some of us are a lot closer to early SS Retirement.... Ahem..


yeah, I'm a bit older than you. But still, I want to be just like you when I grow up fully.

And you do rock since you retired way way earlier than I did. So there's that.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'm not telling you to listen to me.
> View attachment 480574


That's fine in theory, but we c


Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'm not telling you to listen to me.
> View attachment 480574


Dude, white America would have the same reaction it is having in response to the Black Lives Matter if we all tried to TAKE anything in this country. GUNS. GUNS. AND MORE GUNS. HOWEVER, the question was about support for one POLITICAL PARTY over the other. The Republican party is more apt to rule against what black people need/want and that's why they don't get the majority of support from us. And it's such a low threshold! But they can't seem to pass it. Some of y'all need to stop trying to think for and judge black people for who they vote for. We aren't stupid or sheep.




SinTaxERROR said:


> Some people like social interaction and extra $$$. Ride share gives both at the same time. I do not see what the issue is here??


Because the internet is full of people inflating their importance, bank accounts, personal lives, etc. Then you add the fact that doing Uber isn't a cakewalk. There are other things that will allow social interaction on a personal schedule. Most are better than Uber.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> That's fine in theory, but we c
> 
> Dude, white America would have the same reaction it is having in response to the Black Lives Matter if we all tried to TAKE anything in this country. GUNS. GUNS. AND MORE GUNS. HOWEVER, the question was about support for one POLITICAL PARTY over the other. The Republican party is more apt to rule against what black people need/want and that's why they don't get the majority of support from us. And it's such a low threshold! But they can't seem to pass it. Some of y'all need to stop trying to think for and judge black people for who they vote for. We aren't stupid or sheep.
> 
> ...


Yeah and the Democrats are more likely to blow smoke up your ass and tell you want to hear like they have for 40+ years... And black america keeps falling for it.... Bout stupid


----------



## DJTime (May 31, 2016)

Uberguyken said:


> Yeah and the Democrats are more likely to blow smoke up your ass and tell you want to hear like they have for 40+ years... And black america keeps falling for it.... Bout stupid


Yep, just like poor white America keeps falling for the smoke that Republicans and now Trump keeps blowing up their ass. Poor America keeps falling for the okey doke and the Partisan Hustle.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

DelaJoe said:


> Let us see, we the people still have to pay for
> 
> - Iraq war
> - 2009 bailout
> ...


I wonder what it's like to live in Venezuela


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Are you originally from a country outside the US?


No, but I spend a lot of time abroad.


----------



## Jim1234 (Dec 13, 2019)

SHalester said:


> nope, wrong. I take into account what is reported. Senate has not budged from their intial reaction to extending PUA benefits. A few things were floated, they all died. There is no bill in process (in the senate) as of this writing. GOP says no, that's it.
> 
> Really, my efforts would be in the 'hero pay'; that would be cheese I could enjoy.


We are returning to a time before the Great Depression of 1929 where large multinationals ran the country. One was either rich or poor. Very few were considered "middle class". Workers had no rights. Workers had no job benefits. We call this "trickledown economics" or "Reagan economics". Enough people think that by eliminating government, we will be better off. I can't say that today. But the wealthy are very, very happy. The wealthy and corporations are paying much less or no taxes anymore - it has fallen to us workers. How much longer will it take for people to see how far down the road we have gone in destroying the middle class? Go ahead and drive for Uber. Most drivers quit after one year because the final money you really make is still near the poverty level.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Jim1234 said:


> We are returning to a time before the Great Depression of 1929 where large multinationals ran the country. One was either rich or poor. Very few were considered "middle class". Workers had no rights. Workers had no job benefits. We call this "trickledown economics" or "Reagan economics". Enough people think that by eliminating government, we will be better off. I can't say that today. But the wealthy are very, very happy. The wealthy and corporations are paying much less or no taxes anymore - it has fallen to us workers. How much longer will it take for people to see how far down the road we have gone in destroying the middle class? Go ahead and drive for Uber. Most drivers quit after one year because the final money you really make is still near the poverty level.


Apparently THE MOST drivers you're talking about never figured out how to make it work.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jim1234 said:


> Go ahead and drive for Uber


thank you I will come August give/take. 
I smell a sock.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jim1234 said:


> We are returning to a time before the Great Depression of 1929 where large multinationals ran the country. One was either rich or poor. Very few were considered "middle class". Workers had no rights. Workers had no job benefits. We call this "trickledown economics" or "Reagan economics". Enough people think that by eliminating government, we will be better off. I can't say that today. But the wealthy are very, very happy. The wealthy and corporations are paying much less or no taxes anymore - it has fallen to us workers. How much longer will it take for people to see how far down the road we have gone in destroying the middle class? Go ahead and drive for Uber. Most drivers quit after one year because the final money you really make is still near the poverty level.


And that's your message from Minneapolis.


----------



## 8auto (Jul 14, 2020)

My other driver friend said I can't work during the free $600 cheese period? Rides are definitely hard to find but I am able to find a few here and there. Would I lose the $600 free cheese if I made certain amount of money?


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

8auto said:


> Would I lose the $600 free cheese if I made certain amount of money?


Welcome to You Pee.net! 
Please let me start your experience here of on right foot with some---very rare---factual advice on this forum in response to your question:

Answer_: Find your State's Un-Employment Workers office and locate their Live Chat function. Ask them your question for your friend who has NO Internet connection. At least you'll get right amount, if any, you can earn & still collect your State's unemployment wage+Fed $600.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> I think Kung-Flu is actually pretty original and not at all racist. If I were Asian I'd be laughing my balls off.


So would most people who have a sense of humor & an IQ above that of a tree.



rkozy said:


> I suppose if you were a multi-millionaire, you'd just sit back and let unarmed people minding their own business get killed for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> Hell, you're NOT a multi-millionaire, and you're ALREADY doing that.


LMAO! So he's "oppressed by YT", yet has no problem cashing those checks given to him by who? Why YT of course. Owner of Nike(who currently pays CK) is........drum roll.......WHITE.

Owner of the Niners(who paid poor "oppressed by YT" CK nearly $45 million, including a ballon payment of almost $17m when HE chose to opt out, he surely wasn't "oppressed" then, at least not until the checks cleared), is what color?

WHITE!!

So tell us all again how he's supposedly been "oppressed by YT" after all these years, & is not a faux "martyr" for his fake cause?

Gthoh.


----------



## UStaxman (Aug 14, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> Uh, the interest on anything at a 0% interest rate is $0 ...
> 
> And since the USA is completely self-sufficient - or could get to that place if foreigners started charging too much - so the currency exchange rate has no effect aside from that on American tourists.
> 
> ...


World commodities are traded on U.S. Dollars.... exchange rate effects price of oil and food. Additionally, exchange rate effects our export market so businesses are effected as well. We are a global economy so we are still inter-dependent.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

270 billion miles Per year :smiles:, how many Uber/Lyft pings will vanish 
https://techstartups.com/2020/07/17...-year-3-trillion-miles-2019-kpmg-study-finds/


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Every time this thread title appears on my screen I get hungry. I had some of that free government cheese back in the 80s. A big ol' block of it. That was good stuff. Someone tweet Trump to let loose of the cheese reserves again. Apparently we have like a 1.39 billion pound surplus of cheese just sitting around in government storehouses... I suppose in that warehouse where they keep the Ark of the Covenant.


----------



## 12 G Buckshot (Jul 13, 2020)

12345678 said:


> It's not extended yet. They are not anywhere near ready to vote on it yet. Plus they are going on break for about 2 weeks. They won't be back till I think July 17th and the $600 ends July 25th. They are usually not to fast so we'll just have to see what happens.
> 
> It technically ends July 31st which is a Friday but most unemployment weeks end on Saturday or Sunday, so that $600 for that week won't be paid because it's not a full week.


When it comes to our money or help they are in no hurry..Why not release 1200 checks now and vote on the rest of the crap next
..We will run out of money..you watch this is forced again...



Tony73 said:


> Absurd! My millennial ass demands $600 daily!!! This is America!!!!!


I worked my whole life to be this broke!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> To your second point, bullshit. Most of the issues that plague your neighborhoods are due to a failure of leadership to tackle the issues that plague your neighborhoods. There is no introspection in the black community; instead of taking an approach as to how "we" can fix it, it's always "they" did this to us.


Perhaps they don't vote for Republicans because they say things like "There is no introspection in the black community". A lot of problems in 'black neighborhoods' are pretty typical of areas where poverty rates are higher. Like to admit it or not, there are some connections with racial bias and poverty. For example, if black people get passed over for a good job because the person hiring has a bias against them, that will directly affect their income level. I'm not saying the Democrats are any sort of good answer to this, as in the bluest of blue states, there is a huge problem with gentrification taking those formerly 'black neighborhoods' and turning them into 'wealthy white hipster urbanite neighborhoods'. The Democrats are just as much a party of mega corporations as the Republicans... in some cases, they are even worse, because they have the cover of being on the right side of social issues, so people give them a free pass when they slither their tongues up the butts of fortune 500 CEOs. But... they are not anti-immigrant, they are pro-diversity, and they are good on social issues, so a lot of people will vote for that, even if they are as corrupt as Republicans on economic issues.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Gee, why would anyone have a problem with BLM or Colin K? "What do we want? DEAD COPS! When do we want them? NOW!"
> 
> BLM is a Marxist org that props up the likes of Joanne Chesimard as a hero. They are an arm of the radical left. No thanks.


BLM is not an organization any more than the tea party was. It's a loose movement that agrees on the principle that black people have been devalued in our country, especially when it comes to the justice system, and that it is nessisary to shout from the rooftops that their lives have value, and that the cases where police clearly have racial bias is NOT acceptable. No, not EVERY police officer or every police department is guilty of this, but it is something that happens enough around the country that it needs to be addressed. Now, are there potentially some idiots or organizations that call themselves 'black lives matter'? I don't doubt that. There were even some cases where criminal gangs were using the police being distracted by peaceful protests to commit robberies and other crimes (So far, every police department that I've looked at has come to the conclusion after their investigations that the looters and other such people were not affiliated with the protests, but were merely taking advantage of the power vacuum left by departments sending all their officers to the protest lines). Organized crime may be unsavory, but they're smarter than you give them credit for. It was a completely calculated tactical decision that has nothing to do with the cause behind the protests. Some of them may have even instigated violence or property destruction nearby protests to make sure the cops were kept off their normal beat, so that nobody would be around when they went to hit jewelry stores, high end clothing stores and other such businesses. The police were so focused on tear gassing and billy clubbing peaceful protesters that nobody was around to protect the businesses that were getting trashed and robbed elsewhere. That also goes for the Black Bloc Anarchists (we know about those guys in Seattle and Portland. They are nothing new). They are an anti-Capitalist group that believes in smashing store windows and setting things on fire. They normally show up to labor marches (not at all connected to the actual marches, uninvited, and not wanted there), but the labor marches were all canceled due to COVID... so they showed up to the next protests that happened... which just so happened to have been BLM related. It's a bit harder to recognize them this time around, also because of covid, since they always wear bandanas over their faces... but the usual dress is black jeans, black hoodie, backpack, combat boots, and a bandana over their face. They're predominately white, college aged, and from middle class (on up) families. They bus into cities smash stuff, set a cop car on fire, pose for the cameras, then leave.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Kap wore socks depicting police as pigs. He's worn shirts with Fidel Castro and Che Guevara. He's a multi-millionaire complaining about oppression. The guy is a tool.


Depicting police as pigs is a pretty old trope, man. Police even joke about it themselves. The rest is just fashion. He's obviously someone who enjoys being provocative, so who cares? As far as his wealth, I don't see how that makes him someone who isn't genuine. He wasn't born a millionaire. He must have decided that since he was so lucky to have become someone with success that he would give back to others who aren't successful like him. He isn't doing it purely for himself, obviously. He got his career flushed down the toilet just like Muhammed Ali did... for the exact same thing (did you forget about that?). He had a platform, and he wanted to use it to lift up people who went through injustices that either he dealt with himself at some point, or he saw people around him dealing with. This is no different than anyone making a success of themselves and then using that success to help others. He decided to protest racial injustice against a whole ethnic group, not just himself... his net worth has nothing to do with it at all.



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Malcom X said it best when discussing how blacks elevate dancers or trumpet players as leaders. "These aren't leaders. These are puppets and clowns that have been set up over the black community by the white community and made celebrities".
> 
> No thanks.


That's funny, cause a lot of BLM people I've been seeing call for spending money at black owned businesses, electing black politicians, supporting black people in science, literature, and so forth. Yes, every 'community' has their own entertainers and celebrities. If farmers hold up Willie Nelson as a hero, what's wrong with the black community having their own great entertainers? You're decades behind. Malcom X was saying that in a time where that was pretty much the only thing black people were allowed to become, if they wanted to be successful.



Mole said:


> What happens if a comet hits Earth?


Politicians will say... 'Well, the burning has slowed down a little. Get back to work ya bums! ohhh... wait! It's vacation time again... See ya later!'


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Trump just said they are looking at extending the UI cheese but at like 70% of the $600, or $420ish.... I'll take it!! Lower in an effort to get people back to work...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

McConnell says, "No deal," before August.

https://www.newsweek.com/millions-w...mcconnell-says-no-stimulus-deal-sight-1519506


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

BunnyK said:


> The left does not want blacks to repel their victim narrative because they will lose leverage against them to secure their vote. All the bs about caring about blacks is a goddamn joke.
> 
> Just think what dems have actually done for blacks. If you wanna know look at Chicago crime stats. Lmao


The dems need the blacks 
like trump needs the hillbillies....


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> like trump needs the hillbillies...


Can you think of hillbillie you ever met that knew what the Payroll Tax was?---Or better yet one that ever PAID any Payroll taxes?
By contrast EVERY hillbillie i can think of knows who wants to extend the extra $600 Govt Teet or who is just McTurtling. Too bad Republican pollsters can't figure-out that simple one.


----------



## BunnyK (Dec 12, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> The dems need the blacks
> like trump needs the hillbillies....


Makes sense. They are treated the same way by their respective parties. Like trash that is.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Just dropping by with a not-so-subtle reminder that the title of this thread is
*It looks like the $600/week FREE CHEESE is to get extended!*​


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MHR said:


> Just dropping by with a not-so-subtle reminder that the title of this thread is
> *It looks like the $600/week FREE CHEESE is to get extended!*​


If this POS click-bait thread got locked you'd get no complaints from me.

Desperate ants will keep clicking it for another month, at least.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> If this POS click-bait thread got locked you'd get no complaints from me.
> 
> Desperate ants will keep clicking it for another month, at least.


And don't forget a crack across the chops with a rolled up newspaper for the TS


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

This thread hasn't aged well...


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> Trump just said they are looking at extending the UI cheese but at like 70% of the $600, or $420ish.... I'll take it!! Lower in an effort to get people back to work...


https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/26/politics/kudlow-republicans-checks-unemployment-cnntv/index.html


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

*Breaking!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/boom-200-week-pua-to-be-put-on-the-table-deal-or-no-deal.407429/*


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> You can't wait to see more riots?


----------

